# lift just flops up and down.....help!



## Catch (Jul 11, 2013)

Got on my YM165D this morning and the lift would not operate at all. Hanging down at the lowest position. Was fine the last time I used it. Took all the lift parts off and the arms will lift up and down and act as if they are not attached to anything inside.
I took the seat off and the parts down to the top plate of the lift housing, and decided to go no farther until I had some advice from someone who knows more than I do and has some experience with this problem. The lift handle just flops back and forth and acts also as if it is not attached to anything. I would guess that a pin inside has fallen out and the handle is not operating the pump at all. Ditto for the lift arms.  Hope some of you can tell me where to go from here. Thanks in a advance for your help...........
Catch


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Your lift arms can be picked up and down as the lift piston is not attached to the rockshaft rod as you can see in this parts drawing #36 and 21. http://www.hoyetractor.com/CTGY/1401HYDLIFT.htm Not your model but yours is similiar. 

Does your lift handle and linkage look anything like this 1401? http://www.hoyetractor.com/CTGY/14013PTCONTROL.htm Reason I ask is if one of those stop blocks has slipped or come loose it could cause your symptoms.


----------



## Catch (Jul 11, 2013)

I am unable to tell yet. Thanks for the replies. I have all the top parts but the plate off. When I take the bolts out of the top plate and pick it up off the tractor body do I have to worry about parts falling out of the unit, or does it all come out together where I an turn it over and look at it? I suppose there will be some oil dripping out but I don't want parts coming out all over the place.......Thanks alot for the help.........Catch


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Parts will not fall out but it is heavy.


----------



## Catch (Jul 11, 2013)

*Thanks again*

Yes it was heavy. One part did fall out but I managed to find out where it went. It was a small pin that goes in the side of the pressure regulator. It is used to lock the regulator by a T handle on the outside that screws in or out as used. I appreciate the help and will get back on here and let you know the results of my repair work.
Thanks again.......Catch


----------

